

Show HN: A URL-based API for images - flippyhead
http://mebe.co

======
joneil
One thing I can immediately see this being useful for is guessing a companies
logo:

<http://mebe.co/macdonalds_logo.jpg> <http://mebe.co/curtin_uni_logo.jpg>
<http://mebe.co/guzman_gomez_logo.jpg> <http://mebe.co/target_logo.jpg>
<http://mebe.co/microsoft_logo.jpg> <http://mebe.co/apple_logo.jpg>
<http://mebe.co/flowdock_logo.jpg> <http://mebe.co/guildford_grammar_logo.jpg>
<http://mebe.co/sunglass_hut_logo.jpg> <http://mebe.co/trello_logo.jpg>
<http://mebe.co/android_logo.jpg>

That would be a pretty sweet thing to add to your signup forms.

~~~
flippyhead
You mean for showing the logo of someone based on the company name they enter
into a URL?

------
pault
Surprisingly accurate!

<http://mebe.co/seattle_on_a_rainy_day.jpeg>

<http://mebe.co/kitten_sleeping_in_food_bowl.jpeg>

<http://mebe.co/skydiving_over_the_blue_hole.jpeg>

